# I can’t stand that you all don’t work UberEats in the rain



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Whenever it’s raining, even if it has stopped the prices for UberEats always go through the roof. You all don’t work in the rain making the prices sky rocket. I suppose it would make sense to work in the rain in case someone is willing to pay you
$16 to drive 3 blocks.

Grow up and get to work!


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

OK weirdo, i’m sure some of the guys here that do Uber eats are going to jump right on that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ummmmm walk your ass 3 blocks in the rain.....


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Ummmmm walk your ass 3 blocks in the rain.....


. 
Good catch I didn't notice that. ?
Calling other people sissies when they don't wanna work in the rain and yet he won't walk 3 blocks in the rain either.
Maybe he's allergic to the latex thats in rubber rain jackets?
After all latex allergies are real thing.

I think anyone from the Pacific Northwest region such as the Seattle area would tear him a new one over a comment like that.
I swear those people have gills like fishes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Whenever it's raining, even if it has stopped the prices for UberEats always go through the roof. You all don't work in the rain making the prices sky rocket. I suppose it would make sense to work in the rain in case someone is willing to pay you
> $16 to drive 3 blocks.
> 
> Grow up and get to work!


Ever hear of shopping ?

You should always keep food in your home.

Never know when you might need it.

DONT FORGET TO TIP !


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's not a formal job where we follow orders......we're all independant contractors.....LOL.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

There is another alternative... COOK!


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Whenever it's raining, even if it has stopped the prices for UberEats always go through the roof. You all don't work in the rain making the prices sky rocket. I suppose it would make sense to work in the rain in case someone is willing to pay you
> $16 to drive 3 blocks.
> 
> Grow up and get to work!


Perhaps you should see your Doctor......


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Ever hear of shopping ?
> 
> You should always keep food in your home.
> 
> ...


Nothing more pathetic in life than a man who depends on tips lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Nothing more pathetic in life than a man who depends on tips lol


I can cook.

P.S.- Tippers get their food First.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I can cook.


 hey cookie,
Adam & Eve on a raft and wreck 'em !!!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I can cook.
> 
> P.S.- Tippers get their food First.


P.S.

I do tip, but not much


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ANT 7 said:


> It's not a formal job where we follow orders......we're all independant contractors.....LOL.


Take me to the corner of main & 5th.

That sounds like an order.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> P.S.
> 
> I do tip, but not much


You wrote in another app you don't tip.

so you tip little to zero.

yeah, bottom of the barrel.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You wrote in another app you don't tip.
> 
> so you tip little to zero.
> 
> yeah, bottom of the barrel.


Enabler vicious cycle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> P.S.
> 
> I do tip, but not much


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You wrote in another app you don't tip.
> 
> so you tip little to zero.
> 
> yeah, bottom of the barrel.


No, I'm not. Bottom of the barrel is being a good delivery person.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> No, I'm not. Bottom of the barrel is being a good delivery person.


Lmao.
Ok.
You go deliver in the rain for little to no tips.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> No, I'm not. Bottom of the barrel is being a good delivery person.





doyousensehumor said:


> Lmao.
> Ok.
> You go deliver in the rain for little to no tips.


 You're not gonna get anywhere with this guy clearly there something wrong with him.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jon77 said:


> You're not gonna get anywhere with this guy clearly there something wrong with him.


He cant Cook !


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 362892


 I like stray cats I like all kind of cats actually.
I think that's an unfair comparison to trolls
That's not fair to cats.



tohunt4me said:


> He cant Cook !





tohunt4me said:


> He cant Cook !


 A man should have full a full arsenal of skills including cooking.
I wish I could cook more it seems I never have enough time since I am always working.
I bought a really cool Traeger smoker last summer and Ii've only used it maybe 10 times.
☹


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Anyone who spends anytime on this board and still orders uber eats, is either incredibly stupid or has an incredible immune system!

'Moo shu pork and a side of loogies, extra fecally please.'


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jon77 said:


> I like stray cats I like all kind of cats actually.
> I think that's an unfair comparison to trolls
> That's not fair to cats.
> 
> ...


i can cook CAJUN FOOD !


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Anyone who spends anytime on this board and still orders uber eats, is either incredibly stupid or has an incredible immune system!
> 
> 'Moo shu pork and a side of loogies, extra fecally please.'


 Yeah, the only take out order I'm ordering is pizza.
I think Uber eats work conditions are probably worse than drivers work conditions.
I don't want any disgruntled worker handling my food.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Troll Alert.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And the pecans are getting big on the trees. Will be falling soon.
Fat Squirrels too !
They started cutting the sugar cane.
Will be Duck Hunting season soon.
Mmmm fresh Roast Duck !
Pecan pralines with fresh brown Sugar.

Duck Gumbo !

I may not bring you Food in the rain.
But i WILL duck hunt in the rain !


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Whenever it's raining, even if it has stopped the prices for UberEats always go through the roof. You all don't work in the rain making the prices sky rocket. I suppose it would make sense to work in the rain in case someone is willing to pay you
> $16 to drive 3 blocks.
> 
> Grow up and get to work!


I love bringing people food. Rain or shine.
The tips aren't bad either. Keeps my night busy.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> No, I'm not. Bottom of the barrel is being a good delivery person.


This dillhole sounds like the other dillhole, averageperson, both of whom, can take a long walk off a short pier...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Nothing more pathetic in life than a man who depends on tips lol


Nothing more pathetic than a lazy person complaining about the price of being lazy, and an idiot complaining about something they don't understand.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Grow up and get to work!


Yes Mam, I'm on the way right now..








I hope you don't mind if I sample the goods...


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Whenever it's raining, even if it has stopped the prices for UberEats always go through the roof. You all don't work in the rain making the prices sky rocket. I suppose it would make sense to work in the rain in case someone is willing to pay you
> $16 to drive 3 blocks.
> 
> Grow up and get to work!


I worked pizza delivery for many many years. Demand goes THROUGH THE ROOF when it rains. For whatever reason, folks like you decide not to cook, or perhaps go out to eat, when it rains.

On that note, no, I don't deliver in the rain. Having lived in Portland, OR for a few years, I DETEST wet feet. Yes, that was almost 30 years ago. But it's still a HUGE pet peeve of mine from those few years slogging around in the rain. So, go and get your own damn food.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> I worked pizza delivery for many many years. Demand goes THROUGH THE ROOF when it rains. For whatever reason, folks like you decide not to cook, or perhaps go out to eat, when it rains.
> 
> On that note, no, I don't deliver in the rain. Having lived in Portland, OR for a few years, I DETEST wet feet. Yes, that was almost 30 years ago. But it's still a HUGE pet peeve of mine from those few years slogging around in the rain. So, go and get your own damn food.....


Football & Rain = $$$$


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Football & Rain = $$$$


Make it Rain!!! ..... although I'll just driver when it's raining. No delivery for me LOL. But I live in the desert now, so doesn't rain much here thankfully.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The rain gets the bicycles off the road


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

It's raining now and I'm still not getting $16 for three blocks. I must be using the wrong app.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

For me it’s not worth driving in the rain anymore.
For $15- $20 an hour I’m not risking my life sharing the same road with California drivers during the rain.
It never rains here but when it does people lose their minds.
My wife doesn’t like me doing Rideshare as is, but if I killed myself doing it she would divorce me first and then track me down wherever I may be, and kill me again.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> For me it's not worth driving in the rain anymore.
> For $15- $20 an hour I'm not risking my life sharing the same road with California drivers during the rain.
> It never rains here but when it does people lose their minds.
> My wife doesn't like me doing Rideshare as is, but if I killed myself doing it she would divorce me first and then track me down wherever I may be, and kill me again.


You're an Uber driver, she might of embarrassment


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Whenever it's raining, even if it has stopped the prices for UberEats always go through the roof. You all don't work in the rain making the prices sky rocket. I suppose it would make sense to work in the rain in case someone is willing to pay you
> $16 to drive 3 blocks.
> 
> Grow up and get to work!


Tell your fat, ugly wife to learn to cook!


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> You're an Uber driver, she might of embarrassment


 I'm a licensed pilot I'm master ASE certified technician I own my own house in Southern California 2 miles from the ocean and I became wealthy in the stock market she's got nothing to be embarrassed about.
You can go back and read my post dated September 12.
Some clown eloquently said "we don't believe your BS get life bro"
So I posted the proof I don't BS.

You need to figure out what's wrong with you.
Obviously you have some kind of mental issue or you have a personality disorder.
Or there's a slight possibility you're just young and immature.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> I'm a licensed pilot I'm master ASE certified automotive technician, I own my own house in Southern California 2 miles from the ocean and I became wealthy in the stock market.
> She's got nothing to be embarrassed about.
> You can go back and read my post dated early in the morning of September 12.
> Some clown eloquently said "we don't believe your BS get life bro"
> ...





RideshareUSA said:


> Tell your fat, ugly wife to learn to cook!












You can tell her that yourself ?

I'm sorry, I thought it was the other clown posting that response about my wife.
My apologies.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> Take me to the corner of main & 5th.
> 
> That sounds like an order.


It's a request. "Please, sir/madame. I have a rating of 4.2 and I'm currently 1.6 miles away from you. Will you please accept me and take me where I need to go sir/madame?"


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ABQuber said:


> It's a request. "Please, sir/madame. I have a rating of 4.2 and I'm currently 1.6 miles away from you. Will you please accept me and take me where I need to go sir/madame?"


Google Uber dash cam videos.
You won't see a ride go in that beautiful manner.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Tell your fat, ugly wife to learn to cook!


Everyone assumes I'm a HE, I'm a woman.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Everyone assumes I'm a HE, I'm a woman.


....that looks like a man ,?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> ....that looks like a man ,?


Rideshare drivers aren't exactly known for being Brad Pitt's twin (no offense).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Everyone assumes I'm a HE, I'm a woman.


You could be a lesbian.

why would you assume that they're assuming you're not legally married to a woman as a woman?


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

Come to NYC, I’ll buy you an umbrella and put on an Uber-copter back to where you came from.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 362892


But cats are cute, and I don't want them to go away. I want to pet and cuddle them.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I usually work night to sunrise and 90% of UberEats orders are from McDonald's in Central Jersey, which usually has a long line at the drive-thru during those hours. I lost my patience and opted out of UberEats after trying it for a week or so. I prefer to work when it's not raining anyway.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't even deliver people in the rain. They get my car wet, give off attitude, and have poor manners. And thats sometimes when its clear outside. And they pay and tip more. Why would I waste energy to deliver you food for less pay?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> View attachment 363103
> 
> 
> You can tell her that yourself ?
> ...


Guy puts an image of what he claims to be his 'waifu' on a forum to prove a point.

Yeah, sure, that's your wife, you're rich, and blah blah blah.

No one believes you and even more important, no one cares. The fact that you do is more of the problem than you think.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Guy puts an image of what he claims to be his 'waifu' on a forum to prove a point.
> 
> Yeah, sure, that's your wife, you're rich, and blah blah blah.
> 
> No one believes you and even more important, no one cares. The fact that you do is more of the problem than you think.


 Doesn't matter if you don't care or believe.
That doesn't change the facts.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> Doesn't matter if you don't care or believe.
> That doesn't change the facts.





Jon77 said:


> Doesn't matter if you don't care or believe.
> That doesn't change the facts.












Also this was not a conversation involving you anyway.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Sheesh, I don't even do UberX in the rain. Deal with it.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't do UberEats deliveries at all, regardless of weather conditions.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Sheesh, I don't even do UberX in the rain. Deal with it.


Because you're not a go getter


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Whenever it's raining, even if it has stopped the prices for UberEats always go through the roof. You all don't work in the rain making the prices sky rocket. I suppose it would make sense to work in the rain in case someone is willing to pay you
> $16 to drive 3 blocks.
> 
> Grow up and get to work!


Here's the real deal: Uber is charging you surge on that order and NOT offering surge to the drivers. That's why no one will come. An easy $16 for a 3 block delivery would surely be taken by some driver.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Because you're not a go getter


"Go get" your own damn food. See what i did there?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Whenever it's raining, even if it has stopped the prices for UberEats always go through the roof. You all don't work in the rain making the prices sky rocket. I suppose it would make sense to work in the rain in case someone is willing to pay you
> $16 to drive 3 blocks.
> 
> Grow up and get to work!


lmfao.....it seems there are a lot of trolls on here recently which I presume has to do with the historical lows the Uber and Lyft stocks have reached. They need to clean up their image using third world millennials to come on these boards and not only post but like the postings. This has been increasingly apparent in the last month with the titles of the posts having changed immensely and obviously not being written by drivers. Then there are the ones portuning to be paxoles where until recently I don't recall any paxoles spending the time coming to this board and now there are fake postings everywhere by people saying they are paxoles. The lying, corrupt, manipulative Uber and Lyft spin machine in full action.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Because you're not a go getter


 EXACTLY!

I'm more like a go nowhere I don't wanna go.


----------

